# 2005 King Kong vs Indominus Rex (spoiler alert)



## FireEel (Jun 11, 2015)

King Kong from the 2005 movie takes on *TWO* Indominus-Rex

Feats of the I-Rex are:
- Human-level trap setting (Hid its own heat signature, and left scars on the wall, while also turning itself invisible, knowing this would trick humans into thinking it had escaped, and luring ppl into its enclosure)
- Taking an indirect hit from a rocket launcher. This is enough to disorient it, but not do any meaningful harm. It also took on multiple rifle, machine gun and shotgun hits, and although it didn't shrug them off, they didn't do any good dmg either
- Taking multiple bites on the neck by the JP1 T-Rex as well as raptors, although this injured the I-Rex, it wasn't enough to kill it
- Taking a full-on hit to its ribcage by an Ankylosaurus, again no lasting damage
- Curbstomping every single dinosaur and human it encounters in the entire show. Note that this is a park with armed soldiers used to dealing with rogue dinosaurs, but entire squads of them are brutalized. It takes the combined efforts of the raptors, the JP1 T-Rex, the humans and the mosasaur to finally kill it

The Indominus Rex has powerful claws with thumbs allowing it to grapple prey. It is strong enough to kill a raptor in one swipe, and toss vehicles away, as well as injure even a T-Rex. The Indominus Rex also has spikes and armor osteoderms over its body, so a body-hug tactic by Kong might hurt itself instead. The I-Rex also has a jaw that can unhinge like a snake, so Kong pulling its jaw apart might not work this time.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 11, 2015)

Doesn't it also crush a 2m diameter metal and plexiglass ball in its jaws?


----------



## FireEel (Jun 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Doesn't it also crush a 2m diameter metal and plexiglass ball in its jaws?



Bulletproof plexiglass if I remember correctly.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 11, 2015)

That's gotta be a wall+ to small building level feat just eyeballing it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 11, 2015)

This sounds like Kong from Jackson's movie gets stomped.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2015)

Having seen the movie, yeah i'd say Kong gets eaten alive.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah, just eyeballing the scene from the movie where the I. rex breaks open the glass dome to the aviary, it should easily be small building level in DC and dura. I mean, ignoring all the other feats where it destroyed the doors to its paddock, made a balcony crumble by walking through it and destroyed actual small buildings in its clash with the motherfuckin' T. rex, that glass is easily a foot thick and the I. rex made a hole in it large enough for it to walk through.


----------



## sonic546 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ZYZsJYZVt5g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]b-f5iMDXvcA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]diLE4umndNM[/YOUTUBE]




In case anybody hasn't seen Kong in a while.

Also Kong is ~25 feet tall.  How big is I. rex?


----------



## FireEel (Jun 13, 2015)

sonic546 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kong is almost 9.5 tonnes in weight.

Rexy(name of JPW T. rex) is 43 feet long and supposedly 9 tonnes(unofficial).

I-Rex is at least the same size as Rexy, though Henry Wu said he made her to be bigger, at potentially up to 50 feet. There's no real good way to judge, but I-Rex was indeed making louder stomps than Rexy, so it's not unreasonable to assume a 10 ton weight at bare minimum for her.

EDIT: It is notable that V-Rexes are larger than T-Rexes, at 11 tonnes.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah. I think people re underestimating Kong.

He fought V.rexes, stated to be much bigger sub species, of T-Rex, with only a few Scars to show for it.

Indominus Rex is strong and probably around the same size as a V.rex, but it was raised in isolation, meaning despite its intelligence, has barely real combat experience with other monsters its size.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 13, 2015)

Doesn't make up for the difference in raw stats here. The I. rex casually plows through house-sized buildings, broke a hole big enough to walk through in a bullet-proof plexiglass dome at least a foot thick, broke a stone balcony just by walking under it, and can exert the same force as a .50 caliber bullet with its _teeth_. It can also survive glancing blows from rocket-propelled grenades which pack kilograms of explosives pretty much unscathed.

Leaving aside the ridiculous stealth advantage and intelligence the I. rex has, Kong is getting fucking wrecked.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jun 13, 2015)

Motherfucking T-Rex is in the new movie?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2015)

not just a motherfucking T. rex, THE motherfucking T. rex


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 13, 2015)

King Kong snaps it's neck.


----------



## The Runner (Jun 13, 2015)

> Motherfucking T-Rex is in the new movie?


The Motherfucking T-Rex herself,

Bitch was a boss. Showed I. Rex what's up.


----------



## The Runner (Jun 13, 2015)

NC(Doug) was basically jizzing all over the floor talking about it


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> King Kong snaps it's neck.



No way, it tanked multiple full on bites to the neck from Rexie, King Kong ain't breaking shit. Not to mention he'd be too headless to do so


----------



## sonic546 (Jun 13, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Doesn't make up for the difference in raw stats here. The I. rex casually plows through house-sized buildings, broke a hole big enough to walk through in a bullet-proof plexiglass dome at least a foot thick, broke a stone balcony just by walking under it, and can exert the same force as a .50 caliber bullet with its _teeth_. It can also survive glancing blows from rocket-propelled grenades which pack kilograms of explosives pretty much unscathed.
> 
> Leaving aside the ridiculous stealth advantage and intelligence the I. rex has, Kong is getting fucking wrecked.



Breaking through a stone balcony isn't really that impressive when Kong can sling 11 ton dinosaurs around like ragdolls, not to mention Kong busting out of the theater he was held in.  He was also no selling multiple bites from those same dinosaurs, which are absolutely capable of biting as hard as Rexie . There's also the fact that he's more agile than I.rex.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 13, 2015)

sonic546 said:


> Breaking through a stone balcony isn't really that impressive when Kong can sling 11 ton dinosaurs around like ragdolls, not to mention Kong busting out of the theater he was held in.  He was also no selling multiple bites from those same dinosaurs, which are absolutely capable of biting as hard as Rexie . There's also the fact that he's more agile than I.rex.



That's still only low double-digit megajoules at best. Much less impressive than JW's best feats. And those dinosaurs being able to bite as hard as Rexie? Un-fucking-likely. I don't know if this fact continues to elude you but Rexie is not an ordinary IRL T. rex. She is far superior to any dinosaur or animal in the real world.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2015)

Kong was defending Anne while fighting off 3 Vrexes who are bigger stronger and faster than a regular Trex. 

Their bites didn't do anything to Kong hid.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Kong was defending Anne while fighting off 3 Vrexes who are bigger stronger and faster than a regular Trex.
> 
> Their bites didn't do anything to Kong hid.



Again, Rexie > real life dinosaurs. Comparing her to them is like saying Bruce Lee could fight against comic book peak humans. It's bullshit.


----------



## sonic546 (Jun 13, 2015)

The V-rexes aren't real dinosaurs either.  They're twice as big as Rexie and are stated to have evolved from Tyrannosaurus, so they can absolutely bite as hard.



Rexie is about the same size and weight as a real rex.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 13, 2015)

sonic546 said:


> The V-rexes aren't real dinosaurs either.  They're twice as big as Rexie and are stated to have evolved from Tyrannosaurus, so they can absolutely bite as hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Rexie is about the same size and weight as a real rex.



Doesn't matter. JP and JW rexes have unrealistically high DC compared to actual dinosaurs. If you can't quantify how strong V. rexes are without comparing them to the T. rexes in our real world that are pathetically weak compared to Rexie, Rexie and the I. rex are still > them and thus Kong. 

And again, you're completely ignoring the I. rex's stealth advantage and obscene intelligence compared to the relatively thick-headed Kong.


----------



## sonic546 (Jun 13, 2015)

The bite force they give for Rexie on the official website is exactly how hard a real rex could bite, based on current studies.

Also, if you watched the videos I posted, you'd see the V-rexes are more agile and durable than Rexie, on top of being twice as big.  The stunts they're pulling would break every bone in her body.

I'm not saying Kong wins this absolutely, I'm just saying it's not an absolute curbstomp for I.rex like you're saying it is.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 13, 2015)

sonic546 said:


> The bite force they give for Rexie on the official website is exactly how hard a real rex could bite, based on current studies.
> 
> Also, if you watched the videos I posted, you'd see the V-rexes are more agile and durable than Rexie, on top of being twice as big.  The stunts they're pulling would break every bone in her body.
> 
> I'm not saying Kong wins this absolutely, I'm just saying it's not an absolute curbstomp for I.rex like you're saying it is.



And Haku moves at lightspeed. On-screen feats trump databooks.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 13, 2015)

Not when the Data books are written by the movie creators themselves instead of being merely advised by the creator and written by someone else entirely, like the usual Jump databook is. And while Jurassic World isn't really scientifically accurate, they used official stats for rexie's max bite force.

There's also the fact that v Rex's are twice as tall (30 feet to the average 15 feet for a fully grown t.rex at the shoulder).


----------



## Regicide (Jun 13, 2015)

And Covenant small arms in Halo only rank in the kilojoule range despite feats suggesting otherwise.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Kong was defending Anne while fighting off 3 Vrexes who are bigger stronger and faster than a regular Trex.
> 
> Their bites didn't do anything to Kong hid.



V-Rexes are not significantly larger than T-Rexes. It's 11 tonnes vs 9 tonnes.

Also, it is notable that the V-Rexes were not fully focuses on Kong either. Many times they attacked Anne instead of outright chomping on Kong, God only knows why. But yes, I admit Kong has good durability because when the V-Rexes did bite Kong, they didn't do a lot of damage either.

Anyway, in terms of intelligence and agility, I-Rex is well above a V-Rex.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2015)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Not when the Data books are written by the movie creators themselves instead of being merely advised by the creator and written by someone else entirely, like the usual Jump databook is. And while Jurassic World isn't really scientifically accurate, they used official stats for rexie's max bite force.
> 
> There's also the fact that v Rex's are twice as tall (30 feet to the average 15 feet for a fully grown t.rex at the shoulder).



No, on screen feats/primary canon trumps secondary canon incase of contradiction unless a retcon has happened.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

A little exaggeration with feats is happening here. After rewatching the film.


- the armored herbivore didn't directly hit it, the Irex out-maneuvered it.
- the Irex didn't tank a rocket, the rocket hit nearby and it just got hit by area of effect. 
- the camo can be tracked by a good sense of smell which Kong has


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> A little exaggeration with feats is happening here. After rewatching the film.
> 
> 
> - the armored herbivore didn't directly hit it, the Irex out-maneuvered it.
> ...



That rocket was like, five feet away


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> That rocket was like, five feet away



Owen was less than 10 feet away from the raptor that blew up as well and all that happen to him was being push back 5 feet.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> A little exaggeration with feats is happening here. After rewatching the film.
> 
> 
> - the armored herbivore didn't directly hit it, the Irex out-maneuvered it.
> ...



- I watched it twice as well. To me, the ankylosaurus hit was legit.

- I didn't claim it did. I mentioned it was an indirect hit. But let's not go into the Chris Pratt tanking feat please...

- Yeah it probably could. I don't actually think I-Rex's hiding abilities mean much here though. I mean, Kong was ambushed by a V-Rex and it didn't mean jack shit. (though it was aiming for Ann and not him)


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Owen was less than 10 feet away from the raptor that blew up as well and all that happen to him was being push back 5 feet.



Owen survived that because he's secretly Star-Lord


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Owen was less than 10 feet away from the raptor that blew up as well and all that happen to him was being push back 5 feet.



Chris Pratt can do whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

King Kong wins with great difficulty. He's way too agile for I-Rex to do any meaningful damage to him but it'll take a lot to down the I-Rex. And I don't think it could simply snap his mouth like he did with the V-Rex's. But He took on three V-rex's while trying to save Annie at the same time. And I-Rex's intelligence is being wanked beyond belief. The only meaningful feat it had in that department was escaping it's confinement. Aside from that, it did the same shit every other antagonist dinosaur does.

Also, doesn't King Kong have at least a 8-9 feet height advantage?


----------



## Rivers (Jun 15, 2015)

> _King Kong from the 2005 movie takes on a pair of Indominus Rex
> 
> Feats of the I-Rex are:
> - Human-level trap setting (Hid its own heat signature, and left scars on the wall, *while also turning itself invisible, *knowing this would trick humans into thinking it had escaped, and luring ppl into its enclosure)_



So wait, the I-Rex can change colour like a chameleon ?



heavy_rasengan said:


> King Kong wins with great difficulty. He's way too agile for I-Rex to do any meaningful damage to him but it'll take a lot to down the I-Rex. And I don't think it could simply snap his mouth like he did with the V-Rex's. But He took on three V-rex's while trying to save Annie at the same time. And I-Rex's intelligence is being wanked beyond belief. The only meaningful feat it had in that department was escaping it's confinement. Aside from that, it did the same shit every other antagonist dinosaur does.
> 
> Also, doesn't King Kong have at least a 8-9 feet height advantage?



Is that against 2 I-Rex though?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rivers said:


> So wait, the I-Rex can change colour like a chameleon ?


A cuttlefish actually.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

Rivers said:


> So wait, the I-Rex can change colour like a chameleon ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against 2 I-Rex though?



No, one I-Rex.



			
				Fireeel said:
			
		

> V-Rexes are not significantly larger than T-Rexes. It's 11 tonnes vs 9 tonnes.



Where did you get this from? Does anyone have any legit stats for the size of a V-Rex?


----------



## FireEel (Jun 15, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> No, one I-Rex.



This match-up states 2 I-Rex actually.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Where did you get this from? Does anyone have any legit stats for the size of a V-Rex?



Ignore the 11-ton weight thing. I got it from searching Google. I just checked again, and saw 25 tonnes given on the King Kong wiki, 15 tonnes on another page, 8-10 tonnes on a third. Assuming that it is indeed 25 tonnes though, we got a serious problem here. Though I sincerely doubt 25 tonnes is official since V-Rex is roughly 10 feet longer than a T-Rex.

I do have the official ecology of Skull Island book though, will read through it later to see if I can get the official weight.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

FireEel said:


> This match-up states 2 I-Rex actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow didn't even notice. Yeah, I don't see King Kong taking two of them.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 16, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Oh wow didn't even notice. Yeah, I don't see King Kong taking two of them.



I just checked my 'World of Kong' book. There's no weight given on the V-Rexes, but the official length is '40-50 feet', I suppose that'll have to do.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 16, 2015)

it can't turn invisible.
They can Camouflage itself not turn invisible.
THe power was supposed to come from squids, I recall seeing videos of squids looking like rocks, snakes etc, never as water.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 16, 2015)

Do Gorillas even have a keen sense of smell?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Do Gorillas even have a keen sense of smell?



Their taste buds can detect poisonous foods and a silver back, which Kong is, detect intruders in his territory by their sense of smell. Both of which would require a very keen sense of smell.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, then the camouflage would be only slightly effective at best

Actually, nevermind, in a straight up fight, its useless, why are we even bringing it up?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Ok, then the camouflage would be only slightly effective at best
> 
> Actually, nevermind, in a straight up fight, its useless, why are we even bringing it up?



They can always fall back and regroup.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 16, 2015)

The OP didn't specify a location so i'm guessing thats not happening


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

FireEel said:


> I just checked my 'World of Kong' book. There's no weight given on the V-Rexes, but the official length is '40-50 feet', I suppose that'll have to do.



I think it really depends on how strong the V-Rex's are in order to reach a suitable conclusion for this thread. According to the World of Kong, they are much more powerful than the average T-Rex but then again so is Rexie. At 40-50 feet long (and I assume more stature), I'd say that each V-Rex is slightly more powerful than Rexie. And if we go by this, I can see Kong dispatching one I-Rex with mild difficulty but I can't see him taking on two of them. 

What are your thoughts on the intelligence of these respective contenders guys? IIRC, King Kong is also very intelligent.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 16, 2015)

Vastatosaurus Rex >  Indominus rex.  Comparing size , length and weight by far.  

Kong with no difficulty. Hell he was fighting against 3 Rexs  only using 1 arm.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 16, 2015)

tonpa said:


> Vastatosaurus Rex >  Indominus rex.  Comparing size , length and weight by far.



Well, bite strength could go to the I-Rex, regardless of inferior body size.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 16, 2015)

Rivers said:


> Well, bite strength could be different regardless of body size.



Did you not see him lift up a 30+ ton boulder with one hand while fighting off 3 of them  like it was nothing and slam it into the V Rex skull.  King Kong has experience fighting Something that's bigger than I-Rex. How is I rex going to get the jump on an unoccupied kong.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 16, 2015)

tonpa said:


> Did you not see him lift up a 30+ ton boulder with one hand while fighting off 3 of them  like it was nothing and slam it into the V Rex skull.  King Kong has experience fighting Something that's bigger than I-Rex. How is I rex going to get the jump on an unoccupied kong.



With 2 l-Rexs at the same time, its not like they wont be able to get a bite in on King Kong...or won't they?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Kong has a really thick hide and if we would extrapolate the full force of Kong's punches he could probably one shot.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 17, 2015)

I want to say the I-Rex puts up a good fight and its claws definitely gives it a good advantage but the I-Rex just seems to lack the total brute strength compared to the V-Rex. 

Had the V-Rex simply ignored Ann there's no way Kong should have been capable of taking on 3 V-Rexes at once even if he's the pinnacle of his race not to mention Kong should have lost a leg when the 6-8 ton V-Rex was clamped down on his leg and pulling him off the cliff.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 17, 2015)

Also the V rex was able to clamp onto kong leg for a bit before they both fell off.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 17, 2015)

At this point we need to ask ourselves two things:

1) Is Kong an extra powerful member of his race

2) How would the fight have changed if the V-Rexes were focused on Kong and not Ann

Because the 'World of Kong' book heavily implied fights between Megaprimatus Kong(his race) and Vastatosaurus Rexes were equal.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 17, 2015)

It must be noted that V-Rexes are unable to take on Brontosaurus and even the evolved Triceratops are able to kill an adult male V-Rex(more likely though, is that it's an equal fight).

However, both Brontosaurus and evolved-Triceratops were killed by a single tommy gun.

I may be extrapolating here, but this does seem to point that the dinosaurs of Skull Island aren't all that durable, compared to I-Rex which took on repeated shotgun blasts to the face.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 17, 2015)

Do V-Rexes have bite-force feats?  Since, that is there main source of damage infliction.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 17, 2015)

It shattered a bullet proof sphere, so there's that


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 17, 2015)

He said V-rexes, not I-rexes. I-rex was able to destroy a sphere made of glass and metal, they tell us in the movie that the glass can withstand 50 caliber bullets. What caliber bullets were used to take down Kong?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

Aircraft bullets are fired under velocity and force and in Kong case those planes were in a dive. So those bullets would be far more powerful than a .50 being fired straight up.


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2015)

A World War I era machine gun mounted aircraft is not comparable to a modern .50 cal machine gun or gatling gun. Might as well claim a Thompson is superior to a M16A because of "downard firing" arc too.

Anyway the majority of aircraft mounted machine guns were .30 caliber in King Kong's time frame, its not superior to a .50 caliber at all. 



The Vickers and Lewis machine guns are also under .308 to .30 caliber

They aren't that impressive


----------



## Rivers (Jun 17, 2015)

Tommy guns also mowed down dinos V-Rex sized as mentioned on the previous page. Thats why I asked what biting-force feats did the V-Rex show? Kong shrugging off bites from VRexs doesnt mean hes doing the same against the IRex.

For all we know, pound-for-pound the IRex could have a far greater biting force than anything found on Skull Island...??


----------



## FireEel (Jun 17, 2015)

Rivers said:


> Tommy guns also mowed down dinos V-Rex sized as mentioned on the previous page. Thats why I asked what biting-force feats did the V-Rex show? Kong shrugging off bites from VRexs doesnt mean hes doing the same against the IRex.
> 
> For all we know, pound-for-pound the IRex could have a far greater biting force than anything found on Skull Island...??



Only one that comes to mind is a V-Rex killing a Foetodon in a few seconds with one bite. The Foetodon is the size of a large crocodile.

I can see the I-Rex doing the same though.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 18, 2015)

Well that also makes me wonder, VRexs didnt have combat feasible arms and claws, unlike the IRexs. If .30 cal bullets could severely injure Kong how would the slashing cuts from 2 IRex's arms do against Kong's fur/skin?


----------



## Rivers (Jun 18, 2015)

FireEel said:


> Only one that comes to mind is a V-Rex killing a Foetodon in a few seconds with one bite. The Foetodon is the size of a large crocodile.
> 
> I can see the I-Rex doing the same though.



Well as far as things stand now it seems:

Irex bite > .50 cal resistant sphere >> .30 cal bullets > Kong's durability >> Vrex bite.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 18, 2015)

If I recall correctly (I'm gonna see the movie again today) the I.rex did actually poke one of it's clawed fingers through the sphere pretty easily. Honestly with that and it's feat of smashing through the aviary glass, it seems like Kong gets wrecked pretty hard here


----------



## FireEel (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone has any good shots of T-Rex next to a human? This is the only exact side-by-side pic I managed to get, and I gotta admit T-Rex feels larger than I expected.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Heck, that's the buck T-Rex and he's slightly smaller than Rexy even.


----------

